# Suggest a distro for my old PC.



## Renny (Mar 26, 2008)

This is my config:-

PIII 700 MHz, 
256 MB SDRAM, 
Intel chipset,
LG dvd writer,
Seagate 20GB HDD,
Samsung 15" crt moniter

(Onboard 82810 graphics controller, onboard 82801AA AC'97 audio)


Suggest a distro for this config.






Reason for starting a separate thread was because I didnt get any replies for the previous thread.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 26, 2008)

ubuntu 5.10 must run fine


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 27, 2008)

NimbleX or PuppyLinux would be my Opinion.


----------



## anarchist (Mar 27, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ubuntu 5.10 must run fine


why to go for 2 years old distro? 
Xubuntu 7.10 would be my choice.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 27, 2008)

hmm, coz its Gnome


----------



## Renny (Mar 27, 2008)

Well I just installed Vector Linxu 5.9,

everything seems to be running OK for the moment,

It doesnt have Gimp and firefox, how do i get it?


----------



## mehulved (Mar 27, 2008)

Use slapt-get 
Also, see *vectorlinux.com/wiki/doku.php?id=howtos:repositories5.8


----------



## Renny (Mar 27, 2008)

K got that but what about a torrent program? could'nt find any in gslapt.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 27, 2008)

get deluge

or try linux-packages.com for different software packages for vector and slackware


----------



## hullap (Mar 27, 2008)

Try Xubuntu. it has Xfce which will work very fast on your computer


----------



## praka123 (Mar 27, 2008)

vector should run fine.else try antix mepis.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 27, 2008)

hullap said:


> Try Xubuntu. it has Xfce which will work very fast on your computer


xubuntu is waaaaaaaaaaaaay too bloated, and with a few adjustments and a bit more resources, ubuntu can work like Xubuntu in his computer.


Stick with Vector Linux, or use Fluxbuntu


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 27, 2008)

Lolz....he has an ancient PC guys

Use Zenwalk, based on slackware, runs best on old computers.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't heed to any of these suggestions and continue to use Vector Linux...


----------



## Renny (Mar 27, 2008)

Thnx for the replies everyone,

Will try Xubuntu when 8.04 gets released(Release date?).





Btw even Zenwalk used to always hang .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 27, 2008)

Default Xubuntu 8.04 on that config???!!! No way!!! Get the alternate CD, use a lightweight WM like fluxbox etc.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 27, 2008)

Ill vouch for this. You DO NOT want to install any Ubuntu flavor on it unless you are willing to customize it ALOT. There are articles on how to get Ubuntu running on computers with 192 RAM. trust me when I say its not easy and amusing when you see the amount of customization you have to do. Stick with Vector or try one of the other small ones mentioned above. However although its not friendly at all. You should check up on Crux. How do you think the user os a 550 Mhz computer who can boot up in 16 seconds feels. 

*kmandla.wordpress.com/2008/03/27/part-of-the-allure/ 

PS: I never said it will be easy. Im saying that in advance in case anyone wants to nitpick.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 27, 2008)

^well antix mepis is a refined option 


> antiX is a fast, lightweight and easy to install linux live CD distribution based on MEPIS for Intel-AMD x86 compatible systems. antiX offers users the "Magic of Mepis" in an environment suitable for old computers. So don't throw away that old computer yet! The goal of antiX is to provide a light, but fully functional and flexible free operating system for both newcomers and experienced users of Linux. It should run on most computers, ranging from 64MB old PII 266 systems with pre-configured 128MB RAM to the latest powerful boxes. 128MB RAM is recommended for antiX. antiX can also be used as a fast-booting rescue cd.
> antiX-M7 will not run (yet) on older processors such as Pentium I (it seems that PII is ok, but PII MMX may not boot), AMD K5, and AMD K6 as it uses an up to date i686 kernel. antiX-Spartacus should.
> At the moment antiX comes as a full distro (c310MB) and as a base distro (c178MB). For those who wish to have control over the install, use antiX-base.


*antix.mepis.org/


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 27, 2008)

I havent heard of the above  . but it definitely sounds interesting. Also if you look in the above link I ghave you will find a post which customizes Ubuntu to run fairly fast on a  very low end laptop.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 27, 2008)

well,antix will be more optimized for old hardware and also bundles latest kernel!and above all is a Debian distro!
I cannot imagine how can we compare between xubuntu and Antix!


----------



## Renny (Mar 27, 2008)

Thnx praka,
Currently downloading Antix Mepis 310MB ISO .


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2008)

K am not hijacking this thread but a simple question,

tell me the name of a distro which can run on 128MB RAM desktop PC, it should be user friendly and easier like Ubuntu


----------



## hullap (Mar 27, 2008)

you can try DSL too ( im saying to both t159 and Rahul)
its about 98mb and has fluxbox


----------



## Renny (Mar 28, 2008)

The wierdest thing,

I cant login to anything in vector(gmail etc) cos it always says wrong password entered ,

But Im able to ligin in XP.


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2008)

might be cookies problem


----------



## Renny (Mar 28, 2008)

Cleared even private data in firefox but still no use.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 29, 2008)

^try antix!
@t159:do u expect Gnome in 128MB PC?also what processor?
if you want a smooth experience,I recommend compiling gentoo (better from stage1)  
another option is archlinux+kdemod -it will hopefully work smooth.
both the above distros should not be tried by n00b's.

overall,as per reviews,Antix seems the way for old pc's


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2008)

^^processor is pentium 2.4

currently redhhat 9 is installed, and its working fine,
My friend likes XP but am trying to convince him that linux can also be better.
He is on BSNL 500NU plan, so the distro should be easy to configure for net. Multimedia flexibility and GCC should be easier to set up.


I hav installed Mandriva 2008 on my C2D machine, its out of box experience is wow till now, plays any video/audio file and by default you hav Compiz fusion and matisse, and was far more easier to install than Ubuntu.



~Rahul~ said:


> The wierdest thing,
> 
> I cant login to anything in vector(gmail etc) cos it always says wrong password entered ,
> 
> But Im able to ligin in XP.


yeah the same problem was in ubuntu evolution, SMTP password was always wrong even entering again it pops up after few minutes to say the same raaga


----------



## praka123 (Mar 29, 2008)

^then it is easy!my suggestion is,you install archlinux,else Antix is nice 
BTW,with 384MB RAM ,I am running a p4 2.8Ghz smoothly.but yes,a dedicated 256MB nvidia card is there


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2008)

*xs225.xs.to/xs225/08134/back715.png

may be archlinux is best bet for him


----------



## Renny (Mar 30, 2008)

Installed Slackware 12,

The problem why all the distros were hanging was cos of incorrect horizontal and vertical refresh rates and multiple desktops!



So problems solved! 

>Now I have a scroll wheel in my PS/2 mouse but it does'nt work, how do i make it work?


>And by enabling or disabling kernel modules can I increase the speed of my system(loading only modules for my current hardware)?


----------



## chesss (Apr 1, 2008)

for old PC's nothing beats puppy


----------



## writealexthomas (Apr 3, 2008)

Believe me. My personal experience. PCLOS 2007 works better under older systems.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 3, 2008)

> Believe me. My personal experience. PCLOS 2007 works better under older systems.


WOuld it work with reasonable performance on the below system? 



> PIII 700 MHz,
> 256 MB SDRAM,
> Intel chipset,
> LG dvd writer,
> ...


----------



## writealexthomas (Apr 3, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> WOuld it work with reasonable performance on the below system?



My current system is an ancient one...

Sempron 2500+ with just 256 mb ram !

Only PCLOS 2007 worked best in my system out of all the frontline distros


----------



## mehulved (Apr 3, 2008)

That's not as historic as a P3, is it?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 3, 2008)

> My current system is an ancient one...
> 
> Sempron 2500+ with just 256 mb ram !
> 
> Only PCLOS 2007 worked best in my system out of all the frontline distros


Comapred to what the op has you have a Godly system  . Furthermore just using Ubuntu as an example. You can customize it to run much more efficiently if you take the effort. Google Ubuntu for Speed and you should see an article exactly on it. I recall the person who created the article running Ubuntu GUtsy on a 450 Mhz laptop.


----------

